# overwork



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
wanted to know how to say overwork. 
The adjective masipag would be correct ? ( meaning hardworking ).
My intention was to write it in a context like 
"Do not overwork that way. In short/medium term can be quite harmful to your health."
I will appreciate your help.
Maraming salamat in advance.


----------



## balasang

The closest I think is

_Huwag mong pagudin sarili mo ng ganyan
_(Don't tire yourself that way)
PS: There's no Tagalog translation for overworked.
pagurin(from pagod) = tire

sarili mo(yourself)

ganyan =like that/that way

Yes, masipag means hardworking


----------



## LatinRainbow

balasang said:


> The closest I think is
> 
> _Huwag mong pagudin sarili mo ng ganyan_
> (Don't tire yourself that way)
> PS: There's no Tagalog translation for overworked.
> pagurin(from pagod) = tire
> 
> sarili mo(yourself)
> 
> ganyan =like that/that way
> 
> Yes, masipag means hardworking


 
Maraming salamat, that was expeditive. 
( My intention for "overwork" was like stating "working way too much", so I think it could apply what you wrote )
One more question, is it pagurin or pagudin?


----------



## balasang

They're the same actually. In some places people use pagurin, others use pagudin. Same thing as raw and daw. Marumi and Madumi. Madami - Marami. Maramot - Madamot. I don't know which is the one defined as 'standard' because the media and other writers in Filipino don't distinguish. Kinda confusing.


----------



## LatinRainbow

balasang said:


> They're the same actually. In some places people use pagurin, others use pagudin. Same thing as raw and daw. Marumi and Madumi. Madami - Marami. Maramot - Madamot. I don't know which is the one defined as 'standard' because the media and other writers in Filipino don't distinguish. Kinda confusing.


 
Would you say it applies to the word "Rin"( meaning "too" ) as well? Because I've heard it that way, but written as "Din".


----------



## cALLgUrl

Hello po!

I'm from southern part of the country (Davao).
Regarding to the words raw and daw... As far as I know, it depends if what words are used before raw and daw...Raw is used if the word ends with vowel (like: saan ka raw pupunta?). Daw
is used when the word ends with consonant (aalis daw siya.). I don't know if this also applies to rin and din.


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

Yes.. It still applies with rin and din


----------



## balasang

I think r being interchanged with d is actually _dialectical_. In other Tagalog provinces, they say bukir rather than bukid. Madamot, maramot. If you will look at the Tagalog baybayin, d and r are represented by the same syllable.

But then, the Tagalog grammar has not been taught clearly.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Ok, thanks to you all...


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

cALLgUrl said:


> Hello po!
> 
> I'm from southern part of the country (Davao).
> Regarding to the words raw and daw... As far as I know, it depends if what words are used before raw and daw...Raw is used if the word ends with vowel (like: saan ka raw pupunta?). Daw
> is used when the word ends with consonant (aalis daw siya.). I don't know if this also applies to rin and din.


 

In school it is thought this way but if Filipinos are talking casually rules about this are not really followed.


----------



## LatinRainbow

VAUGHN_RAIN said:


> In school it is thought this way but if Filipinos are talking casually rules about this are not really followed.


So you say technically should be one way but practically it's not applied.
One day I said I had this impression about Tagalog, as if there were no rules to follow ( so I wasn't that wrong ). 
In fact, there are but not strictly followed.
I think that's what makes Tagalog more complicated to be understood.
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

LatinRainbow said:


> So you say technically should be one way but practically it's not applied.
> One day I said I had this impression about Tagalog, as if there were no rules to follow ( so I wasn't that wrong ).
> In fact, there are but not strictly followed.
> I think that's what makes Tagalog more complicated to be understood.
> Thanks for the comments.


 

Basically yes, just like most of the people in luzon.. they are used of ingat ka lage but the proper is really ingat ka lagi... There are rules but are not usually followed during casual conversations..


----------



## balasang

Dialects are also different. One reason why these rules set by Filipino grammarians aren't followed.  Take this for example. In some Tagalog provinces they say "Nakain ka na ba?" instead of "Kumain ka na ba?".

Pretty much like in the Ilocano-speaking community. Some say Sumrek, some sumbrek. Some use dijay, some say daydiay. Some use idtoy, some ditoy.

Also, conversational Tagalog is influenced by non-Tagalog accents. When non-Tagalogs speak Tagalog, they usually carry over their accent. And since the rules in Tagalog aren't strict, people end up spelling it the way they say it.

In Tagalog, hardly is there such thing as 'wrong spelling' unlike in English and Spanish.

Remember that e and i are interchangable in Tagalog; so are u and o, d and r.


----------



## LatinRainbow

balasang said:


> conversational Tagalog is influenced by non-Tagalog accents. When non-Tagalogs speak Tagalog, they usually carry over their accent. And since the rules in Tagalog aren't strict, people end up spelling it the way they say it.
> 
> In Tagalog, hardly is there such thing as 'wrong spelling' unlike in English and Spanish.


Ok, thanks so much. 
So you mean even in case I mispelled something, I will be understood anyway. ( I assume you're talking about conversational and written Tagalog as well? )


----------



## sean de lier

balasang said:


> Dialects are also different. One reason why these rules set by Filipino grammarians aren't followed.  Take this for example. In some Tagalog provinces they say "Nakain ka na ba?" instead of "Kumain ka na ba?".


Cavite is one of those provinces that would more commonly say "Nakain ka na ba?" rather than "Kumakain ka na ba?".  From my usage, I take "Nakain ka na ba?" as present tense, I do not know how it is used in other towns of the province. However, as my friend from another town relates, she usually gets joke answers or puzzled looks when she asks that question to others who don't get it. Because "Nakain ka na ba?" can also mean "Had you been eaten already?"


----------



## RAE481

sean de lier said:


> Cavite is one of those provinces that would more commonly say "Nakain ka na ba?" rather than "Kumakain ka na ba?". From my usage, I take "Nakain ka na ba?" as present tense, I do not know how it is used in other towns of the province. However, as my friend from another town relates, she usually gets joke answers or puzzled looks when she asks that question to others who don't get it. Because "Nakain ka na ba?" can also mean "Had you been eaten already?"


 

i think things like that is very common. especially if you a native in zamboanga..chavacano pronounce the g as k..and there's a lot of miss usage of the filipino words if you came from a different ethnic group. like for example when you say (nahulog ang itlog sa ilog-chavacano would pronounce it as "nahulok ang itlok sa ilok") in english "the egg(ang itlog),fell(nahulog), on the river(sa ilog).. or perhaps on how they will express the " kumain ako ng pansit-i ate noodle" chavacano would say ...kinain ako ng pansit.. in english-i was eaten by the noodles...


----------



## balasang

LatinRainbow said:


> Ok, thanks so much.
> So you mean even in case I mispelled something, I will be understood anyway. ( I assume you're talking about conversational and written Tagalog as well? )



However, be careful in spoken Tagalog, once you pronounce a word differently, the meaning changes.

take for example baka

báka means cow
baká means maybe.


----------



## Ajura

balasang said:


> Dialects are also different. One reason why
> Remember that e and i are interchangable in Tagalog; so are u and o, d and r.



e and i are interchangeable in southern accents,especially batangguenio while d and r are interchangeable in morong-teresa dialect.



meron,teka are words with e,while soli,bobo are words with o,but there are positions in the word that e and i still interchange.
most of the native words with e and o are contracted forms of ai and au especially in the middle of the word,that is why those words that are e and o in those dialects that don't distinguish e and o from i and u are ai and au or i and u and there are dialects with schwa phoneme /ə/.

and baká is bəka in those dialects that have a schwa phoneme.

some dialects have 6 vowels,many have 5 while some of those in the south have 3 or 4.

Unstressed di,ti and si before vowels other than i are dʒ,tʃ and ʃ in northern dialects,which is a kapampangan influence,while in some dialects di and ti also sometimes become dz and ts,which is a stigmatized pronunciation.

In old tagalog
this are the vowel phonemes

Unstressed-Stressed
ə-a /a/
i-e /i/
u-o /u/


----------



## mataripis

hi! my tagalog is archaic but it is true and exactly tagalog. overwork in modern tagalog is   sobrang trabaho o gawa(spanish origin) but if i use that word in sentence, read  this. do not overwork,it may be harmful to your health. (huwag magpakalabis sa gawain,makasasama iyan sa kalusugan mo.)


----------

